# swell.gr : Peugeot RCZ Zaino protection detail



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

The owner of this Peugeot RCZ contacted us for a protection detail on his car.

I started to clean the car's paint so that the surface was perfectly clean to work with.
The paint was cleansed using Dodo Juice clay and Born slippy as a clay lube.

Once the paint was perfectly clean of contaminants, Britemax Black Max was used in conjuction with the DA and a polishing pad to bring some extra shine and lay a perfect base before sealing.

This really brought up the shine and wetness to the finish, so we reached for Zaino products to seal our finish.
So we layed 2 coats of Z5 pro using ZFX accelerator for fast curing.
The last touch product i used is Zaino Z8 to add some more bling and armour to the finish.

The plastic trim was treated with Dodo Juice Plastic Fantastic and the tires were treated to some Zaino Z16 for a silky shine.
Glass was polished with Zaino Z12 followed by IPA and finally sealed with Nanolex Urban Glass Sealant.




















































































































































































































































Thanks for watching this thread


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

The shine and reflection is amazing..


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Beautiful car and good work!


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Awesome glossiness mike


----------



## Nelex (Aug 23, 2011)

what a shine.....


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work there mate.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Top work :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

tonyy said:


> The shine and reflection is amazing..


Thanks tonny 



matzagrin said:


> Beautiful car and good work!


Thanks Bruno 



prokopas said:


> Awesome glossiness mike


Thank you Prokopis 



Nelex said:


> what a shine.....


Thanks mate :thumb:



DMH-01 said:


> Great work there mate.


Thanks a lot buddy :thumb:



MAXI-MILAN said:


> Top work :thumb:


Thanks Nasser


----------



## nuberlis (Aug 23, 2011)

Absolutely astonishing!


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

nuberlis said:


> Absolutely astonishing!


Thanks Christos :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Stunning as always Mike :thumb:


----------



## dmpoyz (Oct 10, 2010)

amazing work mike:thumb:


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Awesome Mike, just like glass in the outside shots:thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

AaronGTi said:


> Stunning as always Mike :thumb:


Thank you Aaron 



dmpoyz said:


> amazing work mike:thumb:


Thanks mate :thumb:



Mad Ad said:


> Awesome Mike, just like glass in the outside shots:thumb:


Thanks Adam


----------



## alteclio (May 10, 2011)

Wow! Thats shine on wheels! Amazing!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Top work as always Mike , this car looks beyond wet :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Stunning result again , is the Z5 a better bet for darker colour than say Z2 and what is the main difference of these two Zaino's, thanks again for sharing your work


----------



## Michael_McL (Aug 25, 2011)

I love a black peugeot


----------



## boomboom (Sep 11, 2010)

:argie::argie:
i love all your works mate..
awesome detail once more... congrats:thumb::thumb:


----------



## PATSIMINI (May 12, 2011)

great i lke your work a lot and the car is amazing!!!!!


----------



## Pavlosgreece (May 19, 2011)

Wet look like never before!!!
Great job done there Mike !!!


----------

